# anyone know what brand this is?



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I need to find replacement of like/or similar set-up


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like a typical "add-a-shower" set up. I think there's a few companies that make them; Danco, Alsons, Watts, etc.


Please forgive the HD link but it's the first I found

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs..._mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D26X-_-100036160







Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The one you show is not code approved. This looks like it.

Amazon.com: New Add On Shower for Clawfoot Tub includes Rectangular Shower Rod: Home Improvement


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rick is correct, tub filler isn't supposed to be below the flood rim level of bathtub. That is a cross-connection.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

My guess would be PSS add-a-shower ..


Lifer..


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It must be the same one that I linked, the reviews said all the chrome fell off within 2 weeks.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Once upon a time I was an antique tub refinisher.

This is about the best source I have found for such animals. In most cases it is almost easier and more beneficial to repair vs. replace.

http://www.signofthecrab.com/


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That because it's an old tub. What would you have her do, install a new tub just so it meets code?



slickrick said:


> The one you show is not code approved. This looks like it.
> 
> Amazon.com: New Add On Shower for Clawfoot Tub includes Rectangular Shower Rod: Home Improvement


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Protech said:


> That because it's an old tub. What would you have her do, install a new tub just so it meets code?


 
They do have taps you can install on that tub that bring the spout up over the top lip , it is achieved by installing offset risers on a more expansive set of taps....up-sell ... 


Lifer....


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Protech said:


> That because it's an old tub. What would you have her do, install a new tub just so it meets code?


I will say that faucet would not fly here with that way of looking at it. As Lifer said there are faucets that will work and be code approved. Also the centers on those faucets are like 3-3/8's IIRC.


----------



## accobra88 (Nov 8, 2010)

This is an old ELJER or PRICE FISTER .... ELJER I think is what the handles look like ... check out CREED or WOLVERINE BRASS ... might have a new one of some decent quality for replacement ... 

Ron


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> That because it's an old tub. What would you have her do, install a new tub just so it meets code?


You must be joking. They make code approved faucets for claw foot tubs.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That is not a old faucet, it is a newer POS.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

slickrick said:


> You must be joking. They make code approved faucets for claw foot tubs.


 
Not to be an ass but can you please point me to a code approved claw foot faucet that isn't $500. Most of the claw foot tubs I encounter are in old rentals and are only there because the house is actually that old. NOBODY is going to spend $500+ on a new faucet for a rusty old tub in a rotten old house and the only ones I am aware of that have a code approved air gap are restoration hardware type stuff and usually closing in on $1k. If there's somethign available that's less than $150 I am interested in seeing it.






Paul


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Barnett http://www.e-Barnett.com  

part # 681003 faucet only $71.51
part # 682003 with curtain bar $108.89


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Barnett http://www.e-Barnett.com
> 
> part # 681003 faucet only $71.51
> part # 682003 with curtain bar $108.89


 
Thanks but I can't get that link to work. I'll try later.










Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Not to be an ass but can you please point me to a code approved claw foot faucet that isn't $500. Most of the claw foot tubs I encounter are in old rentals and are only there because the house is actually that old. NOBODY is going to spend $500+ on a new faucet for a rusty old tub in a rotten old house and the only ones I am aware of that have a code approved air gap are restoration hardware type stuff and usually closing in on $1k. If there's somethign available that's less than $150 I am interested in seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is along the lines on rentals.

Amazon.com: Polished Chrome Gooseneck Bathcock Blade Handle Clawfoot Bathtub Leg Tub Wall Faucet Valve Mixer: Home Improvement


A little fancier.

http://www.efaucets.com/detail.asp?Product_Id=4052-PL-CP


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Paul, you might find several in your price range here........http://www.faucet.com/search/clawfoot-tub-faucets


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Amazon.com: Polished Chrome Wall Mount Exposed Bathcock Faucet Shower+Riser: Home Improvement



Its only code approved if you add a double check to the water service, but here is a pos bath cock for ya.

Dont what is up with Barnetts site.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Amazon.com: Polished Chrome Wall Mount Exposed Bathcock Faucet Shower+Riser: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or that link either...........you're having a heck of a time tonite. :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

slickrick said:


> This is along the lines on rentals.
> 
> Amazon.com: Polished Chrome Gooseneck Bathcock Blade Handle Clawfoot Bathtub Leg Tub Wall Faucet Valve Mixer: Home Improvement
> 
> ...


I'd need something that has a diverter but those would be good for tub only.



Titan Plumbing said:


> Paul, you might find several in your price range here........http://www.faucet.com/search/clawfoot-tub-faucets


The best I could do with that link was about $380 for a tub/shower unit that is code approved. That's a lower priced faucet at about $180 and the add-on shower and diverter for about $201.

Still looking for something with a tub spout and a diverter that's legal.






Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I believe this is Suzie's faucet.

http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ALS-1025BX


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I believe this is Susie's faucet.
> 
> http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ALS-1025BX


 

That's not code approved. :whistling2:





:laughing:



Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks for all the feed back guys really appreciate it. I know it's not code your right in an old house owned by a single woman with small child of course very little money. Just trying to find her something that doesn't cost a lot of $$$$ hard to find will look into several of your options. Have a good one and stay warm


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Park supply on the southside may help.Gopher plumbing near Vandalia and univeristy could have something too.Is this not repairable?


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Barnett http://www.e-Barnett.com
> 
> part # 681003 faucet only $71.51
> part # 682003 with curtain bar $108.89



Thats right.
http://www.e-barnett.com/
Same crummy illegal faucet and shr. set up...
If you need it you need it.
I would call before I go.
Google gives a Wash. Ave No. Address that I think is old.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

it looks like a headache and if they don't have alot of money ,maybe its not worth it....:no: but if your not busy that would be very nice of you to help them out:thumbsup:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Mpls Jay said:


> Park supply on the southside may help.Gopher plumbing near Vandalia and univeristy could have something too.Is this not repairable?


 
Thanks Jay, I will check out Gopher, I don't care for the service at park. Have we met before?:yes:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Mpls Jay said:


> Thats right.
> http://www.e-barnett.com/
> Same crummy illegal faucet and shr. set up...
> If you need it you need it.
> ...


 
Frank's went out of business after the 35w bridge collaspe


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

ap plumbing said:


> it looks like a headache and if they don't have alot of money ,maybe its not worth it....:no: but if your not busy that would be very nice of you to help them out:thumbsup:


I'm busy which is great, but I'm also a softy for helping out someone in need. What goes around comes around.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I'd need something that has a diverter but those would be good for tub only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THanks for all your leg wok i'm checking out the web referrals today..Suzie


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

suzie said:


> Thanks Jay, I will check out Gopher, I don't care for the service at park. Have we met before?:yes:


May have been at Park...you overhead me grumbling about the service at the express desk!


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

suzie said:


> Frank's went out of business after the 35w bridge collaspe


The addy was closer to W. Broadway than Chicago ave.
I used to love Frank Plumbing.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought maybe you were jay Rol. I went to apprenticeship school with him at local 15


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

suzie said:


> I thought maybe you were jay Rol. I went to apprenticeship school with him at local 15


Nice drinking partner.Do not care for him otherwise.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Mpls Jay said:


> Nice drinking partner.Do not care for him otherwise.


 
Your the second plumber in a week to tell me the same thing. Who do you work for Jay? Are you a service dude/ commerical


----------

